# New Homemade Layout Boat!



## Layout1 (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/Side5.jpg
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/water_side.jpg


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

That Looks great!


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Layout1 Looks good. where did you get the plans for it? Jim


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Good looking boat you made. Have you weighed it yet? Just curious.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice and it floats......Allright!!!..........Mack


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks good!!


----------



## fowllanguage (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats sweet!! would like to see plans and a weight on that. Nice work, the divers are gonna drop this fall. Good luck.


----------



## mudvr1212 (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW! Looks amazing, great job Layout!

I like the "gun holder" down the center (I hope that's what you planned it for)! 

How much did that run you in materials and how many hours did it take you to make!? I was thinking about making some this summer and that's the BEST one I've seen! How much are you selling plans for!? :evilsmile


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow! Looks good. If you were to build a few of those I'm sure you have no problems selling them.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Excellant job. I'm also curious to plans and weight.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

very nice job. looks great. ....andy


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice looking boat, like the color.

did you think about making the combing go all the way around the cockpit - for safety reasons?


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

That's pretty sweet! Nice job!


----------



## Layout1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I'm very pleased with the results. The boat is 11' long by 54" wide, the keel is 5" deep for more room. The cock pit is 28" x 41" The boat weight is #115. My goal was to build a boat larger than my bankes 1 man, and smaller than the hercules. The color matches Lake St. Clair (canadian side) water colors durring the hunting season. I started from scatch with the mold. If there is intrest I would be willing to build up to 3 more boats, cost would be $1100-1200. I would consider selling the mold for $500. 
Thanks, Dan


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

mudvr1212 said:


> How much did that run you in materials and how many hours did it take you to make!? I was thinking about making some this summer and that's the BEST one I've seen! How much are you selling plans for!? :evilsmile


Dan
You better make sure you add the price of the beers into your material costs. . . and don't forget the high priced labor . . . just don't say anything to MARVIN.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

thats pretty sweet! i'm thought about glassing something up myself but alittle unsure of how to go about the process so i end up with something nice and symetrical. i would like a sneakboat with a mount for a small electric motor or beavertail.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

would you take a power hunter blind in trade?!


no?


:evil:


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

All Glass i take it since you made a mold?

how about some better pics of your mold?


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Very nice job!


----------



## Layout1 (Oct 28, 2007)

I did make the mold out of foam. Laid up the top & the bottom seperate, then seamed them together. I will try to post other photos of the mold! I'm not sure that I can!


----------

